# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Diabetes / Suikerziekte Forum >  DVN opent meldpunt diabetes en bezuinigingen in de zorg

## Leontien

Diabetesvereniging Nederland (DVN) ontvangt regelmatig sterke signalen vanuit haar achterban via het DVN Meldpunt. Ditmaal behandelt het online Meldpunt het thema bezuinigingen in de zorg. Met alle ontvangen meldingen zal Diabetesvereniging Nederland aandacht vragen voor de gevolgen van de bezuinigingsmaatregelen.

Het kabinet heeft veel maatregelen aangekondigd om te gaan bezuinigingen. Dat treft ook mensen met diabetes. DVN vraagt met name naar de persoonlijke effecten van bezuinigingen of beperkingen van vergoedingen.

DVN vraagt om mensen die reageren, te kiezen uit de volgende onderwerpen:
- Verspilling en/of overbehandeling
- Hoogte van het eigen risico
- Hoogte van de zorgpremie en/of zorgkosten
- Onduidelijkheid over de vergoedingen
- Vergoeding van diëtist en/of pedicure

Deze onderwerpen spelen al langere tijd onder de achterban, en met specifieke meldingen zal DVN haar pleidooi beter kunnen onderbouwen en richten tot de juiste organisaties. Alle meldingen zijn welkom tot maandag 1 april 2013.

----------

